# 2012 Forum Awards



## AustinReed (Dec 4, 2012)

The Christmas/Hanukkah/Kwanzaa season is rolling around again, and that can only mean one thing! Winter time! And with winter time comes snow! And with snow comes the 2012 Forum Awards! Following the tradition from the past 3 years (you can see the results here: 2009  2010  2011), we will be reminiscing on the wonderful memories that this forum has had to offer this year.

The way the awards are decided is through nomination. Make a post listing your candidate member/thread, and give a reason why you chose this person/thread. *PLEASE REFRAIN FROM NOMINATING PREVIOUSLY SUBMITTED PEOPLE/THREADS! ALSO, PLEASE REFRAIN FROM NOMINATING YOURSELF FOR ANYTHING!* If a person/thread has already been nominated, feel free to reinforce the nomination ("This", "+1"), but make sure you've quoted the nomination so it is known what you're talking about. But it is recommended that you try to contribute as much as possible, to avoid spamfest. 

At the end of the voting period, me and an already-selected group of advisers will go through all the nominations and decide the winners of each. 

Nominations end January 31st at 11:59 Mountain Time (GMT -7)!

Alright, moving on to categories:

Best Post (overall)
Worst Post (overall)

Best Argument in a Post
Worst Argument in a Post

Best Troll/Trolling (single)
Worst Troll/Trolling (single)

Best Response to a Troll (single)

Best Member (overall)
Meanest Member (overall)
Nicest Member (overall)
Smartest/Most Intelligent Member (overall)
Funniest Member (overall)
Most Helpful Member (overall)
Least Helpful Member (overall)

Best Moderator (overall)
Worst Moderator (overall)

Biggest Postwhore (overall)

Worst Grammar (single post/overall)

Most Improved Noob (overall)
Worst Improved Noob (overall)

Most Deserved Ban 
Most Deserving of a Ban

Least Similar Online and RL Personas (overall)

Best Avatar (single)
Worst Avatar (single)

Best Thread (single)
Worst Thread (single)

Biggest Fanboy (overall)

Dumbest Post of the Year (single)


Good luck to everyone!


----------



## AustinReed (Dec 4, 2012)

Alright guys! The voting is over and the results are tallied! I'll start by saying that not all the categories are presented, as the were underrepresented or inadequately represented. Anyway, onward we go!

*Biggest Fanboy* 

*TheNextFeliks*

The username should show why he was nominated for this category. 

*Biggest Postwhore*

Of all the nominees, *Michael Womack* best represents this category. While only averaging 3.01 posts per day, the quality of the posts are minimal. Some examples include: 
"Yep thats correct."
"Why when there will be stickerless ones."
"Are there any tips of 6x6 I'm curantlly AVGing around 9:30.xx and want to be around 6/7 min. I don't want to hear the answer PRACTICE I want real tips like tips of edges and centers."


*Worst Grammar*

*tx789*'s ratio of punctuation per post approaches zero. Some supporting examples: 
"Yeah I guess so but watching it would get boring Still FMC takes 1 hour max like multi"
"One solution have 2-4 judges that switch every so often say every 2 cubes, 5 min or 10 min those at large comps this could be a problem"
"I am kinda annoyed about my CLL videos didn't make it but whatever hope I can join back in in season 3 "


*Most Gullible*

*MichaelWomack*
One of his posts triumphs all. 



antoineccantin said:


> Spoiler: Posts
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*Most Deserving of a Ban*

*Penguino138*

The immaturity, multiple accounts, and excessive posting of his videos makes Penguino the most deserving of a ban. Congrats!

*Meanest Member: *

*ben1996123*
What can we say? Ben has always been there to provide a snide answer to many members. Unlike Stefan, who is also known to make "mean" comments, Ben's contributions mean nothing to the overall conversation, and typically guide it nowhere. 

*Worst Thread*
This thread gave thezcuber a horrible reputation, and rightfully so! The entrants of the contest were left with little feedback as theZcuber coincidentally closed the store following the results. Not to mention the controversy over who "actually" won. 

*Smartest Member*
*cuBerBruce* provided huge amounts of time into his Hamiltonian Circuit thread. His contributions have amazed everyone, and deserves the crown of the year's "smartest member".
Congrats! 

*Most Improved Noob*
*Noahaha* showed up in the scene very recently, and has blown people away by how much he's improved in blindsolving since then. After producing a multiple-part Youtube tutorial, blindsolving various puzzles, and improving on big cube BLD, he recently broke the USA NR for the second time. 
Congrats!

*Funniest Member and Best Member*
*Stefan*
While some newcomers may view him as hostile and aggressive, Stefan has provided some of the most helpful and constructive comments by anyone on this forum. He also simultaneously provides a comedic quality into his posts, which some nonchalant observers may view to be mean or offensive. He pushes everyone to be their best on this forum. 
Congrats Stefan! 

*B(r)est Post*

US Nationals 2012 post by Brest. Brest took the time to reconstruct all 80 solves from the final round at US Nationals 2012. It's no doubt that this took a bit of work and time, and should be rewarded accordingly!
Congrats Brest!

*Nicest and Most Helpful Member*
*Brest*
I'm sure we've all had an instance where we've encountered some of Brest's hard work on this forum. His enthusiasm for reconstructing, even if complete n00bs beg him for it, and hard work has earned him this well appropriated title. 
Congrats Brest!

*Best Thread*
By popular demand...
BANANAS

Wow. Something you do not see on this forum every day. I think the thread explains itself. 




Thanks for the nominations. Make sure to be a kind, productive member on this forum, and you might be an award winner next year!


----------



## Michael Womack (Dec 4, 2012)

Me best Troll Ben gets meanest member.

I'll admit that I will get the worst grammar award now allot of you agree. The reason for my grammar Is cause I was a slow learner in spelling due to hearing loss.

Worst Thread: goes to the one abut the Dayan 6 and mini Zhanchi's cause we all wanted it and never got a real release date.

Best Tread: OAQT

I would like to say i'm sorry for what I have done in the past. I was just trying to give some info that I have out to all of you and some interpreted it as a bad thing. Example would be my new 4x4 method some would say it will never be as good as reduction but give it time.

Best member: Tong Haiwu he helps us learn more about the Chinese side of cubing like the types of cubes and release dates.


----------



## Noahaha (Dec 4, 2012)

Worst improved noob: Womack
Best Post: THIS!!! (Stefan)
Best Member: Stefan
Nicest Member: Brest
Best Thread: BANANAS!!!


----------



## Owen (Dec 4, 2012)

Michael Womack said:


> Me best Troll



Really?


----------



## Mikel (Dec 4, 2012)

Most Improved Noob: *Noahaha*
From his first post in the Blindfold race to his most recent post as of writing he went from averaging 1:15.96 for 3x3 blindfolded to averaging 38.68. He is also the current USA national record holder for 3x3 BLD with 41.96.

Best Avatar: bluecloe45


----------



## brandbest1 (Dec 4, 2012)

Mikel said:


> Most Improved Noob: *Noahaha*
> From his first post in the Blindfold race to his most recent post as of writing he went from averaging 1:15.96 for 3x3 blindfolded to averaging 38.68. He is also the current USA national record holder for 3x3 BLD with 41.96.



+1 and for nicest member


----------



## JasonK (Dec 4, 2012)

Worst grammar (overall): tx789
Most improved noob: Noahaha
Least improved noob: Womack
Best thread: No more magics (Sorry I had to )


----------



## Michael Womack (Dec 4, 2012)

Owen said:


> Really?



Ya I agree that I did some bad stuff on SS forms.


----------



## JasonK (Dec 4, 2012)

Michael Womack said:


> Ya I agree that I did some bad stuff on SS forms.



You know that good trolling is not a bad thing right? I could see you as worst troll perhaps.


----------



## Michael Womack (Dec 4, 2012)

JasonK said:


> You know that good trolling is not a bad thing right? I could see you as worst troll perhaps.



How could you see me in that way?


----------



## cubingawsumness (Dec 4, 2012)

Noahaha said:


> Worst improved noob: Womack
> Nicest Member: Brest
> Best Thread: BANANAS!!!


+1 to each of these


----------



## JasonK (Dec 4, 2012)

Michael Womack said:


> How could you see me in that way?





Michael Womack said:


> Ya I agree that I did some bad stuff on SS forms.



You see yourself that way.


----------



## uniacto (Dec 4, 2012)

Michael Womack said:


> Me best Troll





AustinReed said:


> *PLEASE REFRAIN FROM NOMINATING PREVIOUSLY SUBMITTED PEOPLE/THREADS! ALSO, PLEASE REFRAIN FROM NOMINATING YOURSELF FOR ANYTHING!*



just a heads up. Did you read the bold, italicized, and underlined font?


----------



## AustinReed (Dec 4, 2012)

uniacto said:


> just a heads up. Did you read the bold, italicized, and underlined font?



I'll give him credit, I put that in there after he made that post.


----------



## mrpotatoman14 (Dec 4, 2012)

Noahaha said:


> Worst improved noob: Womack
> Best Post: THIS!!! (Stefan)
> Best Member: Stefan
> Nicest Member: Brest
> Best Thread: BANANAS!!!


bananas <3


----------



## Mollerz (Dec 4, 2012)

Biggest Postwhore (overall) - Kirjava


----------



## Michael Womack (Dec 4, 2012)

I want to say this before someone else

Best name for the type of Member: Anthony-Weston's Sister


----------



## emolover (Dec 4, 2012)

Its been a year already? Damn...

I really feel as if not as much has happened this year as it did last year, I have not been on and posting as much as I use to so no postwhore nomination. 

BANANAS!!! 

Worst grammar: Womack

Also what happened to most gender confused? 



Michael Womack said:


> I want to say this before someone else
> 
> Best name for the type of Member: Anthony-Weston's Sister



That is old...


----------



## already1329 (Dec 4, 2012)

Jaycee said:


> Someone should keep this thread in mind when the 2012 Forum Awards come around



From the Speed Banana Eating thread.


----------



## Hershey (Dec 4, 2012)

Least Helpful Member (overall): Me


----------



## Noahaha (Dec 4, 2012)

Biggest Fanboy: Hunter, for telling literally everybody to use Roux.



Hershey said:


> Least Helpful Member (overall): Me



plz no. read OP.


----------



## Hershey (Dec 4, 2012)

Noahaha said:


> Biggest Fanboy: Hunter, for telling literally everybody to use Roux.
> 
> 
> 
> plz no. read OP.



Oh...


----------



## TheNextFeliks (Dec 4, 2012)

Ben for meanest and most deserving of ban. 
Noahaha has actually been really helpful to me. 


> Bananas!


+1
I like JasonK's avatar. Don't know why.


----------



## Rubiks560 (Dec 4, 2012)

Best Member (overall) Mike Hughey

Nicest Member (overall) Brest

Smartest/Most Intelligent Member (overall) Kirjava

Most Helpful Member (overall) Brest

Most improved noob (overall) 5BLD

Worst improved noob (overall) Womack


----------



## NevinsCPH (Dec 4, 2012)

Meanest Member (overall): Ben

Nicest Member (overall): Mike Hughey

Smartest/Most Intelligent Member (overall): Stefan

Most Helpful Member (overall): Noahaha

Edit: Removed self nomination.




TMOY said:


> Dumbest post of the year: http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?37822#post764293


+1


----------



## SirWaffle (Dec 4, 2012)

Biggest Fanboy:TheNextFeliks


----------



## uniacto (Dec 4, 2012)

AustinReed said:


> *PLEASE REFRAIN FROM NOMINATING PREVIOUSLY SUBMITTED PEOPLE/THREADS! ALSO, PLEASE REFRAIN FROM NOMINATING YOURSELF FOR ANYTHING!*





NevinsCPH said:


> Worst Improved Noob (overall): Me.









SirWaffle said:


> Biggest Fanboy:TheNextFeliks



lol +1


----------



## Ranzha (Dec 4, 2012)

Hershey said:


> Least Helpful Member (overall): Me



Self-nomination doesn't help anyth--
Oh.

Most Chill Bro: Edward.


----------



## That70sShowDude (Dec 4, 2012)

Least Similar Online and RL Personas (overall) - fastcubesolver (He's actually cool IRL, lol)
Worst Grammar - Michael Womack
Most Deserving of a Ban - theZcuber
Nicest Member - Brest
Most Gullible - danszr


----------



## BigGreen (Dec 4, 2012)

Best Thread


----------



## AustinReed (Dec 4, 2012)

BigGreen said:


> Best Thread



Only problem with that is speedcubin'


----------



## cubecraze1 (Dec 4, 2012)

Noahaha said:


> Biggest Fanboy: Hunter, for telling literally everybody to use Roux.



Hi, learn roux. . .


----------



## JasonK (Dec 4, 2012)

Noahaha said:


> Biggest Fanboy: Hunter, for telling literally everybody to use Roux.



So much this.

Worst arguing in a post: There was so much terrible arguing in the Colour Neutral thread, I can't pick just one.

EDIT: Maybe I can pick one...


----------



## god of rubic 2 (Dec 4, 2012)

Nicest Member (overall) 5BLD

Smartest/Most Intelligent Member (overall) Kirjava

Most Helpful Member (overall) Ottozing

Most improved noob (overall) Noahaha

Worst improved noob (overall) Womack


----------



## Dene (Dec 4, 2012)

I vote me for everything.


----------



## TMOY (Dec 4, 2012)

Dumbest post of the year: http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?37822#post764293


----------



## ottozing (Dec 4, 2012)

god of rubic 2 said:


> Most Helpful Member (overall) Ottozing



Thanks bebz  But I think people like Mike Hughey, Brest, and Chris Hardwick are more suitable candidates imho.


----------



## kirtpro (Dec 4, 2012)

TMOY said:


> Dumbest post of the year: http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?37822#post764293



skimmed over it. waz hilarious


----------



## JianhanC (Dec 4, 2012)

worst troll: lolben
nicest member: Mike Hughey
funniest member: Stefan
most helpful: Mike Hughey, Brest
least helpful: Kir
best mod: Sela, Mike Hughey, Brest
Biggest Postwhore: Womack
Worst grammar: Womack
Most improved noob: 5BLD, NevinsCPH, BillyRain
Most deserving ban: lolben, Womack
Best Avatar: fazrulz
Best thread: My Apology - Rowe Hessler


----------



## NevinsCPH (Dec 4, 2012)

JianhanC said:


> Most improved noob: 5BLD, NevinsCPH, BillyJeffs



Thanks haha. I think you mean Billyrain?


----------



## JasonK (Dec 4, 2012)

JianhanC said:


> least helpful: Kir



Seriously?


----------



## JianhanC (Dec 4, 2012)

NevinsCPH said:


> Thanks haha. I think you mean Billyrain?



Oh yeah, thanks for the reminder. And your big BLDs, no kidding.



JasonK said:


> Seriously?



I respect him, but a bit too sarcastic imo.


----------



## Kirjava (Dec 4, 2012)

JianhanC said:


> I respect him, but a bit too sarcastic imo.



Because being sarcastic totally negates any help given.


----------



## Iggy (Dec 4, 2012)

Meanest Member: Endgame, lolben

Most Deserved Ban: lolben, and probably Endgame

Best Avatar: JianhanC, 5BLD



Rubiks560 said:


> Best Member (overall) Mike Hughey
> 
> Most Helpful Member (overall) Brest





NevinsCPH said:


> Smartest/Most Intelligent Member (overall): Stefan





Mollerz said:


> Biggest Postwhore (overall) - Kirjava





emolover said:


> Worst grammar: Womack





Mikel said:


> Most Improved Noob: *Noahaha*
> From his first post in the Blindfold race to his most recent post as of writing he went from averaging 1:15.96 for 3x3 blindfolded to averaging 38.68. He is also the current USA national record holder for 3x3 BLD with 41.96.





Noahaha said:


> Worst improved noob: Womack





BigGreen said:


> Best Thread





Noahaha said:


> Biggest Fanboy: Hunter, for telling literally everybody to use Roux.



+1


----------



## JianhanC (Dec 4, 2012)

Kirjava said:


> Because being sarcastic totally negates any help given.



See? You did it again. I mean, you do help out, but OrtegaZB, albeit very amusing, was not very beneficial to disoriented newbies.


----------



## Ranzha (Dec 4, 2012)

JianhanC said:


> See? You did it again. I mean, you do help out, but OrtegaZB, albeit very amusing, was not very beneficial to disoriented newbies.



Blast from the past.

One of the awesome advancements this year that I'd like to point out is efficient 4x4 random-state scrambling.


----------



## Kirjava (Dec 4, 2012)

JianhanC said:


> See? You did it again.



*whoosh*



JianhanC said:


> I mean, you do help out, but OrtegaZB, albeit very amusing, was not very beneficial to disoriented newbies.



I'm glad you're taking posts from 2010 into consideration for the 2012 forum awards.

I don't think OrtegaZB was very funny tbh. I posted it when I was drunk.


----------



## aznanimedude (Dec 4, 2012)

but being inebriated can provide you with the creative freedom and remove the inhibitors that allow for true genius to emerge


----------



## InfiniCuber (Dec 4, 2012)

Nicest Member:JianhanC
They should have a best signature award...


----------



## Noahaha (Dec 4, 2012)

Can we have an award for most creative new name for the belt method?


----------



## emolover (Dec 4, 2012)

Noahaha said:


> Can we have an award for most creative new name for the belt method?



I almost burst out laughing in class when I read this.


----------



## waffle=ijm (Dec 4, 2012)

Best Member (overall) j'ey
Nicest Member (overall) Mike Hug Hey
Funniest Member (overall) kirjava <3
Most Helpful Member (overall) Brest Brest Brest
Most Improved Noob 5BLD
Least Improved Noob "everyone that asks how to get faster"


----------



## Mikel (Dec 4, 2012)

Noahaha said:


> Can we have an award for most creative new name for the belt method?


Reference please?


----------



## Noahaha (Dec 4, 2012)

Mikel said:


> Reference please?



I was just talking about how so many beginners come up with the belt method on their own and post it on the forum. I would dig up some examples, but I'm on my phone :/


----------



## Sa967St (Dec 4, 2012)

Best Member, Nicest Member, Most Helpful Member, Best Moderator (overall): Brest!
Reason: Obvious choice is obvious.

Most Deserved Ban: Penguino138
Reason: Excessive spamming, harassment, alt. accounts to get around IP bans (7 or 8 AFAIK). There are more reasons, but I think I've said enough.


----------



## CubeLTD (Dec 4, 2012)

Owen said:


> Really?



Lol you know. Maybe Womack has been trolling us from the start. That'll be amazing.


----------



## TheNextFeliks (Dec 4, 2012)

SirWaffle said:


> Biggest Fanboy:TheNextFeliks



What do you mean by this?


----------



## erikoui (Dec 4, 2012)

SirWaffle said:


> Biggest Fanboy:TheNextFeliks



+1


----------



## uniacto (Dec 4, 2012)

TheNextFeliks said:


> What do you mean by this?



:| your username... Feliks Zemdegs. lul.


----------



## TheNextFeliks (Dec 4, 2012)

uniacto said:


> :| your username... Feliks Zemdegs. lul.


Ok. I will beat his record someday. 
Good signature.


----------



## Michael Womack (Dec 4, 2012)

SirWaffle said:


> Biggest Fanboy:TheNextFeliks



+1


----------



## brandbest1 (Dec 4, 2012)

Most Gullible- Womack

-------------------------------
Biggest Fanboy- used to be me in 2011, but i quit annoying people when i realized how hard school is


----------



## RNewms27 (Dec 4, 2012)

Most Intelligent- cuBerBruce


----------



## Ninja Storm (Dec 5, 2012)

SirWaffle said:


> Biggest Fanboy:TheNextFeliks



+1


----------



## Michael Womack (Dec 5, 2012)

God of BLD- Mike Hueghey cause of his awesome BLD solving and the 8x8 BLD solve


----------



## HelpCube (Dec 5, 2012)

brandbest1 said:


> Most Gullible- Womack


I don't think anybody else could possibly get this award.


----------



## ThomasJE (Dec 7, 2012)

Best New Member:
It would either have to be MarcelP, BenVdd, Gordon or lcsbiffi. They have all been dedicated to lowering their times, and becoming better cubers.
Best Member: 5BLD
UWR Ao100, helpful, and has also come a long way.
Smartest/Most Intelligent Member: Stefan
For obvious reasons.
Best avatar: 5BLD's Perry the Platypus


----------



## sneaklyfox (Dec 7, 2012)

ThomasJE said:


> Best New Member:
> It would either have to be MarcelP, BenVdd, Gordon or lcsbiffi. They have all been dedicated to lowering their times, and becoming better cubers.



+1
Best New Member: MarcelP


----------



## PeelingStickers (Dec 7, 2012)

+1 for marcelP


----------



## tx789 (Dec 7, 2012)

Worst Improved Noob: Womack
Most helpful: Brest


Best Thread: http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?38768-New-Zealand-Nationals-2012 
since I could go to another comp after over 2 years

And for the New Zelanders and others in the Southern Hemisphere it's summer


----------



## ianography (Dec 8, 2012)

Sa967St said:


> Most Deserved Ban: Penguino138
> Reason: Excessive spamming, harassment, alt. accounts to get around IP bans (7 or 8 AFAIK). There are more reasons, but I think I've said enough.



+1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1

EDIT: http://www.quickmeme.com/meme/3s3ids/


----------



## Andreaillest (Dec 9, 2012)

I haven't lurked around the forums too often but Brest for everything best. :tu


----------



## Carrot (Dec 12, 2012)

cmowla said:


> *Most intelligent member*: cuBerBruce.



I know I'm not supposed to do thise, but seriously, I agree with this a lot!


----------



## angham (Dec 12, 2012)

Everyone seems to be forgetting This


----------



## bluecloe45 (Dec 12, 2012)

angham said:


> Everyone seems to be forgetting This



+1 
Also. Least helpful: Womack </3


----------



## cubingawsumness (Dec 13, 2012)

TMOY said:


> Dumbest post of the year: http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?37822#post764293



+1. WTF is wrong with this guy...


----------



## brandbest1 (Dec 13, 2012)

http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?38838-New-method-MOIST lol


----------



## Owen (Dec 13, 2012)

There are really no "stupid" posts this year, because the mods have been deleting everything that could provoke any sort of reaction.


----------



## MaeLSTRoM (Dec 13, 2012)

TMOY said:


> Dumbest post of the year: http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?37822#post764293



Agreed.


----------



## Michael Womack (Dec 14, 2012)

Owen said:


> There are really no "stupid" posts this year, because the mods have been deleting everything that could provoke any sort of reaction.



+1 true dat Owen they did it to my threads.


----------



## qqwref (Dec 14, 2012)

I shoulda hung out here more, didn't do anything this year


----------



## antoineccantin (Dec 14, 2012)

Spoiler: Posts






















I might be missing a post or two though. They were deleted by mods.


----------



## Sa967St (Dec 14, 2012)

Owen said:


> There are really no "stupid" posts this year, because the mods have been deleting everything that could provoke any sort of reaction.


I really hope you don't truly believe this.


----------



## sneaklyfox (Dec 14, 2012)

TMOY said:


> Dumbest post of the year: http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?37822#post764293



I haven't read everything on the forum, but this is pretty dumb.
+1


----------



## Kirjava (Dec 14, 2012)

Sa967St said:


> I really hope you don't truly believe this.



You've gotta admit, the deleting is getting crazy.

I've had my posts restored on more than one occasion because I've noticed that they've been deleted for absolutely no reason.


----------



## bluecloe45 (Dec 14, 2012)

antoineccantin said:


> Spoiler: image
> 
> 
> 
> ...



+10000


----------



## samchoochiu (Dec 14, 2012)

Kirjava said:


> You've gotta admit, the deleting is getting crazy.
> 
> I've had my posts restored on more than one occasion because I've noticed that they've been deleted for absolutely no reason.



I'm so glad someone as respected as you has finally pointed this out.


----------



## ottozing (Dec 14, 2012)

Most worsened Noob - CJF2L

Womack was pretty bad this year, but atleast he actually made some sort of an effort to improve.


----------



## Echo Cubing (Dec 14, 2012)

wo ,I think the best post is :High Viscosity Differential Oil Thread


----------



## IamWEB (Dec 14, 2012)

brandbest1 said:


> Biggest Fanboy- used to be me in 2011,



LIES


----------



## TMOY (Dec 14, 2012)

Owen said:


> There are really no "stupid" posts this year, because the mods have been deleting everything that could provoke any sort of reaction.



Are you trying to get nominated ?


----------



## Coolster01 (Dec 14, 2012)

antoineccantin said:


> Spoiler: Posts
> 
> 
> 
> ...



So I guess that is most guillable and dumbest post all in one.


----------



## Sa967St (Jan 3, 2013)

cmowla said:


> So how did the nominees do, Austin? (The second post is still blank ).


There's still a month left.


----------



## rubixwiz031 (Jan 3, 2013)

Biggest fanboy- TheNextFeliks

Worst N00b- Womack

Best N00b- Noah

Most helpful overall- Noah

Meanest- skoning 

Best mod- brest

Smartest- im going to go with pochman on this one.


----------



## TheNextFeliks (Jan 3, 2013)

rubixwiz031 said:


> Biggest fanboy- TheNextFeliks
> 
> Worst N00b- Womack
> 
> ...



Agree with all but Ben was meanest when he was on.


----------



## Michael Womack (Jan 3, 2013)

TheNextFeliks said:


> Agree with all but Ben was meanest when he was on.



+1 +1 +1 +1


----------



## bluecloe45 (Jan 3, 2013)

Nicest Member: Ben1996123
Worst improved noob: Mr Michael Womack. 
Most Improved: Noah


----------



## Endgame (Jan 3, 2013)

TheNextFeliks said:


> Agree with all but Ben was meanest when he was on.



I beg to differ; Ben utilised his experience to convey vast amounts of knowledge to the community. Unfortunately the latter didn't and still doesn't appreciate his efforts.


----------



## Michael Womack (Jan 3, 2013)

Endgame said:


> I beg to differ; Ben utilised his experience to convey vast amounts of knowledge to the community. Unfortunately the latter didn't and still doesn't appreciate his efforts.



Well I was sorta the one who made ben get worse.


----------



## TheNextFeliks (Jan 3, 2013)

Michael Womack said:


> Well I was sorta the one who made ben get worse.



True. And me. Do you remember his "I am slow" thread?


----------



## Endgame (Jan 3, 2013)

TheNextFeliks said:


> True. And me. Do you remember his "I am slow" thread?



if he didn't post that, someone else would've done that


----------



## 5BLD (Jan 3, 2013)

Endgame said:


> I beg to differ; Ben utilised his experience to convey vast amounts of knowledge to the community. Unfortunately the latter didn't and still doesn't appreciate his efforts.



Witty, but he didn't really convey mch info other than facts about the tootsie roll or different ways to spell 'ok'. 

He continuously made fun of people who were lazy spellers, or even those who couldn't help it which is a childish thing to do.


----------



## Michael Womack (Jan 3, 2013)

5BLD said:


> Witty, but he didn't really convey mch info other than facts about the tootsie roll or different ways to spell 'ok'.
> 
> He continuously made fun of people who were lazy spellers, or even those who couldn't help it which is a childish thing to do.



True but he sometimes post some random Algebra problems just to **** us off.


----------



## Endgame (Jan 3, 2013)

5BLD said:


> Witty, but he didn't really convey mch info other than facts about the tootsie roll or different ways to spell 'ok'.
> 
> He continuously made fun of people who were lazy spellers, or even those who couldn't help it which is a childish thing to do.



HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA ONBE SO FUNNY RYE

on a more serious note, it's not like you don't make fun of people who are lazy spellers


----------



## ottozing (Jan 3, 2013)

Most deserving of a ban: Endgame


----------



## Michael Womack (Jan 3, 2013)

ottozing said:


> Most deserving of a ban: Endgame



+1 on that


----------



## 5BLD (Jan 3, 2013)

Endgame said:


> HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA ONBE SO FUNNY RYE
> 
> on a more serious note, it's not like you don't make fun of people who are lazy spellers



You weren't even there when I misspelled the word ONE
You weren't even there when we asked the -633825300114114700748351602688 question
You weren't even there when I talked about spreadable sodium and rye bread on toast.

On a more serious note, stop it.


----------



## Kirjava (Jan 3, 2013)

It's like he's trying to be me but isn't funny 

:3


----------



## Endgame (Jan 4, 2013)

5BLD said:


> You weren't even there when I misspelled the word ONE
> You weren't even there when we asked the -633825300114114700748351602688 question
> You weren't even there when I talked about spreadable sodium and rye bread on toast.
> 
> On a more serious note, stop it.



You weren't even there when we did stuff.

On a more serious note, what in the **** are you talking about?



Kirjava said:


> It's like he's trying to be me but isn't funny
> 
> :3



tell me all about it


----------



## Michael Womack (Jan 4, 2013)

Endgame said:


> You weren't even there when we did stuff.
> 
> On a more serious note, what in the **** are you talking about?
> 
> ...



Hey Breast Can you stop this from going any further?


----------



## Edward (Jan 4, 2013)

Ranzha V. Emodrach said:


> Self-nomination doesn't help anyth--
> Oh.
> 
> Most Chill Bro: Edward.


<3 

Kir better win funniest member


----------



## Kirjava (Jan 4, 2013)

I hope I win sexiest deleted picture.


----------



## Ranzha (Jan 4, 2013)

Kirjava said:


> I hope I win sexiest deleted picture.



Seconded. All glory to xomtu


----------



## Cheese11 (Jan 4, 2013)

Worst improved noob (overall): Womack


----------



## TheNextFeliks (Jan 4, 2013)

Cheese11 said:


> Worst improved noob (overall): Womack



If he doesn't win, I hope I do.


----------



## rubixwiz031 (Jan 4, 2013)

TheNextFeliks said:


> If he doesn't win, I hope I do.


This is why you *should* win.
Womack's been here to long to still be considered a noob IMO. He's a whole new category all together.


----------



## Owen (Jan 4, 2013)

Wait, what happened to Ben? Is he banned for good?


----------



## rubixwiz031 (Jan 4, 2013)

Actually, I'm going to change meanest member from Skoning to PJK.

Also, biggest post who has got to go to either emolover or Edward.


----------



## Ranzha (Jan 4, 2013)

rubixwiz031 said:


> Actually, I'm going to change meanest member from Skoning to PJK.
> 
> Also, biggest post who has got to go to either emolover or Edward.



Edward doesn't even come here often anymore.
And pjk's not mean =P


----------



## Noahaha (Jan 4, 2013)

rubixwiz031 said:


> Actually, I'm going to change meanest member from Skoning to PJK.
> 
> Also, biggest post who has got to go to either emolover or Edward.



Is this a really unfunny joke, or are you actually serious?


----------



## Edward (Jan 4, 2013)

rubixwiz031 said:


> Actually, I'm going to change meanest member from Skoning to PJK.
> 
> Also, biggest post who has got to go to either emolover or Edward.



I'm barely here
And even if I was, my counter sits at ~2 posts per day. I've no idea why you'd nominate me for that ;(


----------



## Czery (Jan 4, 2013)

WORST Thread of the year: this 
more like worst scandal of the year


funniest member: kirjava 
smart guy: cuberbruce //Hamiltonian circuit! 
most helpful : cmhardw
nicest: robert_Y

dumb post: can't find it. Something to do with the "Watermelon method"


----------



## emolover (Jan 4, 2013)

rubixwiz031 said:


> Actually, I'm going to change meanest member from Skoning to PJK.
> 
> Also, biggest post who has got to go to either emolover or Edward.



You must be trolling. I would nominate PJK for nicest if he on more.

Also not on here much. The only reason you might think this is because I was pissing off Womack today.


----------



## rubixwiz031 (Jan 4, 2013)

I guess I'm not as funny as I thought I was :fp


----------



## uniacto (Jan 4, 2013)

rubixwiz031 said:


> I guess I'm not as funny as I thought I was :fp



nobody ever is, don't worry. haha


----------



## aronpm (Jan 4, 2013)

Czery said:


> WORST Thread of the year: this
> more like worst scandal of the year


----------



## Noahaha (Jan 4, 2013)

rubixwiz031 said:


> I guess I'm not as funny as I thought I was :fp



It just wasn't really apparent enough that it was a joke.


----------



## Dene (Jan 4, 2013)

Czery said:


> WORST Thread of the year: this
> more like worst scandal of the year



Man I never noticed that thread before. What a twat. Totally not cool. TheZCuber goes onto my list of people that deserve a random flaming.


----------



## ottozing (Jan 4, 2013)

Czery said:


> WORST Thread of the year: this
> more like worst scandal of the year



+1. Also, that watermelon thing you mentioned was a youtube comment by Womack


----------



## Sa967St (Jan 4, 2013)

Czery said:


> WORST Thread of the year: this
> more like worst scandal of the year
> 
> smart guy: cuberbruce //Hamiltonian circuit!





TMOY said:


> Dumbest post of the year: http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?37822#post764293



^ I agree with these.


Funniest typo/misspelling:


Michael Womack said:


> Hey Breast Can you stop this from going any further?




edit:


ottozing said:


> Also, that watermelon thing you mentioned was a youtube comment by Womack


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hZX4OdC5Nq8


----------



## That70sShowDude (Jan 4, 2013)

Czery said:


> WORST Thread of the year: this
> more like worst scandal of the year





Dene said:


> Man I never noticed that thread before. What a twat. Totally not cool. TheZCuber goes onto my list of people that deserve a random flaming.



Oh, you have no idea how far back it goes. I remember someone tried formulating a list of all the things he's done to send to a delegate so we could stop him from hosting a competition. We lost track because there were too many. It obliterates my mind that he is still capable of posting here. I guess it's good I'm not a mod because I would've lifetime banned him a long time ago. The lying and cheating by him is endless.


----------



## Andreaillest (Jan 4, 2013)

Czery said:


> WORST Thread of the year: this
> more like worst scandal of the year



Wow, what a jerk. He's completely lucky that he wasn't banned for that.


----------



## Kirjava (Jan 6, 2013)

Post of the year?


----------



## Noahaha (Jan 6, 2013)

Kirjava said:


> Post of the year?



Not as good as mine, but I won't complain as long as Stefan gets it


----------



## Ninja Storm (Jan 6, 2013)

That70sShowDude said:


> Oh, you have no idea how far back it goes. I remember someone tried formulating a list of all the things he's done to send to a delegate so we could stop him from hosting a competition. We lost track because there were too many. It obliterates my mind that he is still capable of posting here. I guess it's good I'm not a mod because I would've lifetime banned him a long time ago. The lying and cheating by him is endless.



Apart from this, what has he done?


----------



## Anthony (Jan 8, 2013)

Kirjava said:


> Post of the year?



+1
Extraordinary


----------



## MaeLSTRoM (Jan 8, 2013)

Noahaha said:


> Not as good as mine, but I won't complain as long as Stefan gets it



It's linked to Brest's Reconstruction post...
+1 for that anyway


----------



## Stefan (Jan 8, 2013)

MaeLSTRoM said:


> It's linked to Brest's Reconstruction post...



Are you implying that I don't get credit for it?!?


----------



## applemobile (Jan 8, 2013)

Can anyone find that thread where the guy says that he just got a 3x3solve of around 4.xx he didn't save the scramble and he didn't film it, but he wanted to know who he had to tell so that they could change the world record books?????


----------



## A Leman (Jan 8, 2013)

applemobile said:


> Can anyone find that thread where the guy says that he just got a 3x3solve of around 4.xx he didn't save the scramble and he didn't film it, but he wanted to know who he had to tell so that they could change the world record books?????



Here you go. Understand that I am not voting for anything on here because there are plenty of people that are a great part of the community and I would hate to have to pick names of who is the best or worst.

"Help Me. I'm spazzing!!!!"
http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?38131-Help-Me-I-m-spazzing!!!!

If you doubt him, he reminds you that HE IS ASIAN AND THAT AUTOMATICLY MAKES HIM BETTER THAN FAZ.


----------



## applemobile (Jan 8, 2013)

Lol yes that one.


----------



## angham (Jan 8, 2013)

Czery said:


> WORST Thread of the year: this
> more like worst scandal of the year


+1
I still don't have a clue why he wasn't banned


----------



## uniacto (Jan 8, 2013)

angham said:


> +1
> I still don't have a clue why he wasn't banned



Maybe it's because he's a premium member  Just a guess, it's most likely wrong.


----------



## Noahaha (Jan 8, 2013)

uniacto said:


> Maybe it's because he's a premium member  Just a guess, it's most likely wrong.



I'm premium and I haven't been banned yet for my tomfoolery, so that's probably it.


----------



## Sa967St (Jan 8, 2013)

angham said:


> +1
> I still don't have a clue why he wasn't banned


The mod who was in charge of dealing with him went easy on him. He was given strict warnings, though.


----------



## emolover (Jan 8, 2013)

Noahaha said:


> I'm premium and I haven't been banned yet for my tomfoolery, so that's probably it.



Probably. I am not a premium member and I have been banned multiple times for my tomf***ery. I am a more aggressive member but I bet mods go soft on people who donate.


----------



## Noahaha (Jan 8, 2013)

emolover said:


> Probably. I am not a premium member and I have been banned multiple times for my tomf***ery. I am a more aggressive member but I bet mods go soft on people who donate.



I was joking. I really hope that if any of my behaviors has warranted bans and such, someone would have warne me by now.


----------



## ben1996123 (Feb 3, 2013)

results pl0x


----------



## AustinReed (Feb 3, 2013)

ben1996123 said:


> results pl0x



Oh crap. I forgot. Give me a little bit of time, and I'll post the results.


----------



## emolover (Feb 3, 2013)

Lol!


----------



## AustinReed (Feb 4, 2013)

Results are posted.


----------



## emolover (Feb 4, 2013)

Yea bananas!


----------



## Noahaha (Feb 4, 2013)

Woo! Turns out that practicing more than is healthy has its upsides!

And I agree with all the awards.



Spoiler



*3rd time


----------



## ben1996123 (Feb 4, 2013)

lolmack most gullible is funniest posts


----------



## TheNextFeliks (Feb 4, 2013)

I wanted best improved noob. But I never really improved. 
LOL at my selection. 
I agree with Womack's especially since he nominated himself twice.


----------



## JianhanC (Feb 4, 2013)

I wanted to believe that Womack was trolling ben instead. I simply couldn't bring myself to believe that :/ And 

'Of all the nominees, Michael Womack best represents this category. While only averaging 3.01 posts per day, the quality of the posts are minimal. Some examples include: "Yep thats correct."' 

was LOL


----------



## Kian (Feb 4, 2013)

I could have gone my entire life without knowing that banana thread existed. That is unfortunate.


----------



## Coolster01 (Feb 4, 2013)

Where are the results? i don't see them :/
EDIT: Oh, found it. First page.


----------



## cxinlee (Feb 4, 2013)

What is the definition of "noob"( I honestly don't know)?


----------



## AustinReed (Feb 4, 2013)

Kian said:


> I could have gone my entire life without knowing that banana thread existed. That is unfortunate.



I'm so sorry. I was pretty stunned by that thread as well...


----------



## ben1996123 (Feb 4, 2013)

AustinReed said:


> Worst Post (overall)
> Best Argument in a Post
> Worst Argument in a Post
> Best Troll/Trolling (single)
> ...



What happened to these?


----------



## emolover (Feb 4, 2013)

Austin being lazy happened. Someone else should volunteer for next years.


----------



## applemobile (Feb 4, 2013)

cxinlee said:


> What is the definition of "noob"( I honestly don't know)?



Noob. _adj._ Someone who is new, inexperienced. Often used offensively. _syn._ n00b, newb, nube, newbie, new***, greenhorn.


----------



## Noahaha (Feb 4, 2013)

applemobile said:


> Noob. _adj._ Someone who is new, inexperienced. Often used offensively. _syn._ n00b, newb, nube, newbie, new***, greenhorn.



You say it's an adjective, but give it's definition as a noun. 

I think it's mostly a noun. People tend to use noobish as the adjective.


----------



## applemobile (Feb 4, 2013)

A valid point well made.


----------



## AustinReed (Feb 4, 2013)

ben1996123 said:


> What happened to these?



I mentioned in the post. A lot of the posts in this thread are "lol this" or "+1". Not as many nominations. Plus, some of the award winners sequentially won those as well. "Worst Post" and "Dumbest Post" are kind of the same thing.


----------



## somerandomkidmike (Feb 4, 2013)

The banana thread is probably my favourite thread on any forum in the last year...


----------



## tx789 (Feb 6, 2013)

My bad grammar is due to laziness, the longer the post the worst it gets, unless I proof-read


----------



## JasonK (Feb 6, 2013)

tx789 said:


> My bad grammar is due to laziness, the longer the post the worst it gets, *unless I proof-read*



Do that then :tu


----------



## cxinlee (Feb 6, 2013)

applemobile said:


> Noob. _adj._ Someone who is new, inexperienced. Often used offensively. _syn._ n00b, newb, nube, newbie, new***, greenhorn.


Yay! That makes me a noob.


----------

